# checkproc waar is ie?!

## hvwees

Hoi,

Ik heb sinds 1 week mijn firewall vervangen voor een andere machine... Wederom uigerust met gentoo...

Maar nu mis ik checkproc en ik kan niet vinden in welk package dit behoort te zitten...

Ik heb al eix en google gebruikt,  maar dat levert niets op.... Ik dacht dat het in psmic zat, maar die is al geinstalleerd...

Iemand?

----------

## hvwees

 :Embarassed: 

Gevonden...  :Smile: 

In killproc..... 

Zal je net zien he.... schrijf je een bericht vindt je het opeens...

----------

## belrpr

enige gids dat je kan voorstellen voor het maken van een firewall doormiddel van gentoo?

----------

## hvwees

 *belrpr wrote:*   

> enige gids dat je kan voorstellen voor het maken van een firewall doormiddel van gentoo?

 

Er staat een ? aan het einde van deze zin... Dus het is een vraag...

Maar ik snap je vraag eerlijk gezegd niet..

Kan je hem misschien herformuleren?

----------

## koenderoo

Volgens mij probeert hij in gebrekkig Nederlands te vragen naar een howto voor het opzetten van een firewall onder Gentoo.

Volgens mij is dit wel een hele goede (wel in het engels):

howto

----------

## hvwees

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Volgens mij probeert hij in gebrekkig Nederlands te vragen naar een howto voor het opzetten van een firewall onder Gentoo.
> 
> Volgens mij is dit wel een hele goede (wel in het engels):
> 
> howto

 

Als ik op die link klik kom ik op een pagina waar dit staat:

 *Quote:*   

> There is currently no text in this page, you can search for this page title in other pages or edit this page.

 

Maar als zijn vraag dat werkelijk is, het opzetten van een FW met Gentoo....

Ik heb SuSEfirewall aangepast om te werken op Gentoo en daar wat modificatie's in gemaakt zodat hij doet wat ik wil...

Volgend projectje is gentoo firewall maken zodat ie op soekris HW draait..

----------

## koenderoo

Mijn linkje had een / teveel, excuus.

dit is de goede link: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_setup_a_home-server

----------

## andrewf

ik heb shorewall gebruikt, gewoon shorewall emergen en 1 van hun tutorials volgen op http://www.shorewall.net/shorewall_quickstart_guide.htm (ik heb de 2-interface tutorial gebruikt)

Kvind shorewall wel in orde.

Alleen moet ik nu 'upgraden' van 2.x naar 3.x serie, heeft iemand dit al achter de rug? ik zie er een beetje tegenop..

----------

